# bind address problem with jboss4



## vlad2005 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have installed jboss 4.2.2 on freebsd 7.
When i run from bin with "run.sh -b 0.0.0.0", everything work well, jboss bind to any address.
But i want to use startup script from "/usr/local/etc/rc.d"
I try to use jboss4_flags="-server -b 0.0.0.0", but jboss don't start. In error log i see this:

```
Unrecognized option: -b
Could not create the Java virtual machine.
```
How can configure jboss4 to bind to any address, using jboss4 startup script?


----------

